# Min distance tank from wall?



## bradleyheathhays (Oct 19, 2011)

Setting up this 125 (first tank) and I'm having to work some construction magic due to a house vent being right behind the stand. To keep the hi and cold temps away from the tank I'm building a special duct way behind the stand to split the air around it's left and right sides. Because of all this I'm sort of building my stand in place and won't be able to move it without reconstructing the entire little duct system behind it; the back of the stand is part of the duct system itself.

So...my question is...what's the minimum distance a tank and stand should be from the wall? Is there any reason it should be further away from the wall other than to allow whatever equipment needs to get through there? I'll be running two Eheim Pro 3e canisters in the stand itself and the tubes will snake their way up behind the stand and into the tank. Far as I know (and I'm still learning) the only equipment I'll have to leave room for is just those in and out tubes...or is there some other equipment I don't know about that I may want to use in the future that'll need to run behind the tank?

By the way the tubes leading from the tank to the filters won't interact with the duct at all. And I'll probably be using inline heaters locating them in the stand as well.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I've always put my tanks as close to the wallnas I can. As long as you don't feel you HVAC system won't cause temp swings in the tank, than ya equipment room is say is enough.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd leave enough room for a HOB in the event you go that route in the future. I've always left enough room behind a show tank to fit my arm back there, things fall, backgrounds come loose, it's nice to vacuum once in a while. If you get them too close, with the tank being a source of humidity you do risk some condensation on the wall, depending on the building, exterior or interior wall, & so on.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I can see the logic of "what-if". For me it just depends. I like at least 4" and this seems to work with above suggestion. If on carpet, you need to get a little away or you are on the tack strip, or the little bulge that is right next to the baseboard.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I get my tank as close as I can but still leave room if I need to get to the plumbing. 
I'm about 6" from the wall on my 150G.


----------

